# where to find cheap mylar?



## pothead4life (Oct 15, 2008)

Hello i am buildin my first grow room and running out of money. 
where can i find cheap mylar or somthing thats just as good but cheaper.

my local store wants $22 for 25f of mylar 

i went way over my limit this grow set up cost me over $700 and i just lost my job


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 15, 2008)

pothead4life said:
			
		

> Hello i am buildin my first grow room and running out of money.
> where can i find cheap mylar or somthing thats just as good but cheaper.
> 
> my local store wants $22 for 25f of mylar
> ...



You probably won't find it cheaper then that.You can get it off the internet but you'll be paying more after shipping.Good luck with your grow.A good grow area can get pretty pricey.I'm still buying stuff for mine.I'm only about $500 over budget


----------



## daf (Oct 15, 2008)

dude goodluck finding anything cheaper, evry1 i know off is around thaT price


----------



## clanchattan (Oct 15, 2008)

if your putting the mylar on the walls, just paint them with some FLAT white paint. it reflects reletivly well compared to mylar for a heck of a lot less


----------



## pothead4life (Oct 15, 2008)

**** can i use anything else


----------



## gmo (Oct 15, 2008)

Paint it flat white or go to walmart and pick up a few of the space blankets found in the camping section.  They are about $1 each and also work relatively well.  Flat white paint is probably still the cheapest bet though.


----------



## bulldog74 (Oct 15, 2008)

Walmart spaceblankets. Go to the camping section with all the coleman lanterns and fuel. They cost about 2 dollars each and what i like about them is that they are folded so when you unfold them there will be fold lines in them across making for easy cutting.


----------



## daf (Oct 15, 2008)

do those blankets reflect light


----------



## SweetSoca (Oct 16, 2008)

this is a related question but does anyone know an easy way to attach mylar to a (plastic) surface? I used duct tape but that stuff comes off too easy because of the heat and the air vaccuum created by my powerful fan.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 16, 2008)

Cheap mylar is thin and is really hard to work with--it tears easily, is hard to hang and doesn't clean well.  I would opt for flat white paint if you are on a budget.

Attaching mylar to plastic:  You can buy mylar that is adhesive backed, kind of like contact paper (do they even make that anymore?).  Or you can use a spray contact adhesive.  If you only spray the plastic, the mylar is is fairly easy to remove at a later date.  If you spray both things to be cemented together, it is a more permanent bond.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 16, 2008)

I just built a grow room and I used some white paneling. I bought it at Home Depot for about $10 a 4 x 8 sheet. They use this paneling in showers so it is really white and smooth.


----------



## King Bud (Oct 16, 2008)

> If you only spray the plastic, the mylar is is fairly easy to remove at a later date. If you spray both things to be cemented together, it is a more permanent bond.



Be careful if you spray the mylar.. any adhesive you get on the reflective side will stay there forever.

In my experience, it's best to spray the wall, then apply mylar. Smaller pieces makes it easier, even if you have a buddy to help.


----------



## msge (Oct 16, 2008)

I guess i am lucky to have a 60 lb roll of mylar for free

I got it from old stock at a chip factory, its thin and tears


----------



## pothead4life (Oct 16, 2008)

let me get some


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 16, 2008)

dont settle..$22 is worth it


----------



## stucklikestu (Oct 18, 2008)

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=8586951


----------



## stucklikestu (Oct 18, 2008)

$2.50http://www.bepreparedtosurvive.com/ShelterProducts.htm

$1.20 84" x 52"
http://www.disasterstuff.com/store/pc/Emergency-Blanket-Mylar-42p108.htm


----------

